# Sony SVR-2000 DVR Series 1 with Lifetime



## tygerdan (Mar 19, 2003)

Upgraded to a Tivo Premiere so I don't need it anymore. Works perfect with original remote, manuals and I'll include the RCA, S-video, IR blaster to control a cable box and telephone cables. Has a scratch near the Sony logo. Shipped UPS ground

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-TiVo-SVR-2000-27-2-GB-DVR-with-Lifetime-Service-/160982765345?


----------

